# Drivers Insurance well covered you think?



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

Did anyone read the drivers insurance policy. It seems to mainly cover collision/personal liability only not personal injury. It’s very vague and written up very wisely. It’s a Third Party company listed on the NY policy each state has different insurance coverage. It’s typical that there’s a very tiny foot note neat personal injury in NY policy. Has anyone read their policy? Its good to have a high collision, but most importantly personal injury is the main factor to a insurance policy. Attached is a NY policy showing Rasier LLC as the insured. Raiser LLC (or “Rasier LLC” in some areas) is a wholly owned subsidiary of Uber Technologies, Inc. Uber is the holding company for Raiser. Legally, what this means is that while Uber owns Raiser, Raiser is a separate company for legal and tax purposes basically to deal with a third party. Third parties are great to deal with!!! By all means correct if I'm reading something different or if someone knows the insurance better then stated. I'm just concerned on a injury level, my car can always be fixed or junked.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Each state can different. Since I am in NY I'll reply to you. In the interest of not writing a book I will explain in simple terms.

Bodily Injury does not cover YOU! That is for pax. Personal Injury lists $0 so that is your coverage. Congratulations on noticing, most don't. Hopefully you have health insurance.

Allstate is Uber's insurance company in NY. To understand the coverage you have to understand stage 1,2,3.

Stage 3: While you are actively giving a ride to a pax.
-You are covered up to the amount listed.
-There is a $1,000 deductible for any collision claim.
-In order to qualify for a collision claim you must have collision coverage on your personal auto insurance policy.

Stage 2: While you have accepted a ride and are on the way to pick up a customer.
-essentially the same as stage 3.

Stage 1: While you are online and waiting to be pinged.
-No collision coverage.
-Greatly reduced small liability coverage.

*Stage 1 is were you are totally screwed in NY. *Your personal auto insurance policy WILL NOT cover you in stage 1 so you in effect have no collision coverage and only a tiny liability coverage while in stage 1.

In most other states insurance companies offer a Rideshare add on to your personal policy to cover you in stage 1. NO INSURANCE COMPANY OFFERS THE RIDESHARE ADD ON IN NY.

Things to know in NY
1) Uber/Lyft must maintain a database on all NY residents active rideshare status and the database is accessible by all insurance companies.
2) If you file a claim Uber and Lyft must notify the company to your status at the time of the accident. (online/offline)
3) Because of 1 and 2 you will not get away with filing a claim against your personal insurance if you were online with Uber/Lyft.

Therefore the only way in my opinion to do Rideshare Driving in NY is to either have true Commercial Insurance which is expensive but if you are doing it Full Time might be worth it. OR have an older car with no loan and low value that you are just willing to walk away from and scrap in an accident.

Have your eyes open going in.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Each state can different. Since I am in NY I'll reply to you. In the interest of not writing a book I will explain in simple terms.
> 
> Bodily Injury does not cover YOU! That is for pax. Personal Injury lists $0 so that is your coverage. Congratulations on noticing, most don't. Hopefully you have health insurance.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the time explaining and you are correct. But where I fall short in seeing that personal / injury is not covered under the policy'. The policy states Liability which I understand as damage, Put if the passenger also I'm saying what about the driver being covered. It seems that its very minimal according to the policy. BTW I think that policy goes for CA.PA NM says under insured. I do this PT since I'm retired and yes I checked into a umbrella policy which would be cheaper. Since this a Third-party liability coverage is the portion of an insurance policy that protects you if you're held *legally responsible for a physical injury* or damage to someone else's property. But I feel if you have a bad injury your not covered, many drivers feel they are covered by the policy. This my take, Thanks!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Jacdino said:


> I appreciate the time explaining and you are correct. But where I fall short in seeing that personal / injury is not covered under the policy'. The policy states Liability which I understand as damage, Put if the passenger also I'm saying what about the driver being covered. It seems that its very minimal according to the policy. BTW I think that policy goes for CA.PA NM says under insured. I do this PT since I'm retired and yes I checked into a umbrella policy which would be cheaper. Since this a Third-party liability coverage is the portion of an insurance policy that protects you if you're held *legally responsible for a physical injury* or damage to someone else's property. But I feel if you have a bad injury your not covered, many drivers feel they are covered by the policy. This my take, Thanks!


I am told by a friend who is a lawyer, a friend who is an insurance agent, and Uber that the driver is covered. I can only pass along what I have been told. Look at Ubers recent message to NY Drivers: (Note that Personal Injury Protection is 50K which could easily not be enough in a serious injury accident.) Hope you have Health Insurance.


----------



## Jacdino (Jun 2, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I am told by a friend who is a lawyer, a friend who is an insurance agent, and Uber that the driver is covered. I can only pass along what I have been told. Look at Ubers recent message to NY Drivers: (Note that Personal Injury Protection is 50K which could easily not be enough in a serious injury accident.) Hope you have Health Insurance.
> View attachment 327541


Now that gives me a better over all outlook on the insurance instead of the download policy they have. Well done, thanks again...


----------

